# Tamiya 1/350 CVN-65: An OOB Review



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey folks, 
Every few months I like to open the box and drool over all the parts. I'm nowhere near ready to start this kit, but figured while I had it out, I would do a quick review for anyone who hasn't seen it or is considering getting it.

There are a number of well documented innaccruacies and there are several photo-etch upgrades that I have not gotten yet (another reason I am not ready to start this build.) When I do get those, I will review them as well.

With that, here is Tamiya's Big E in two parts.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Always great to see interest in the Big E. Since that kit was produced, there have been significant upgrades to the radar and landing systems. To my knowledge, there are no ready-made upgrade sets available. Also, you should look into the Trumpeter 1/350 aircraft sets to fill out the deck with current airwings including the new Super Hornet. The Trumpeter sets are cast in clear allowing you to leave visible canopies and they are reasonably well detailed.

Do you plan to build her in the kit's 1980 configuration or do you plan to modernize?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I had my eye on this kit for almost two years before I had the spare cash to invest. It's been about 6 months now and even though still boxed, I love it. And that is why I'm waiting. This build requires alot of skills to come together near-flawlessly and I need to get a few more down before I start. And even once I start, I'm sure it will take another year or two to complete, if not longer!

From the mild research I've done to date, there are two or three separate photo-etch packages that are essential. One or two available from white ensign and the other from... Thomas Models??? (Thomas something I think.) It's been a little while since I glanced at that stuff. 

There are certainly plenty of airwings available to fill the deck out. In addition to Trumpeter, there are one or two from Tamiya as well -and likely a few others out there too.

The most fundamental thing I need to do before starting is collecting reference material. steelnavy.com has alot of secondary source (i.s. other builder's builds) which is phenomenal. Now I need to get some actual navy books for primary source material.

The ship has undergone a few refits over it's very long service record and I don't know what period I will build yet. The late '80's seems to be the most common, and therefore most readily sourced. The research I do will decide the period. I'm very sure I won't do a straight-up build.

I expect all the reference books I get will be another $100 or so, in addition to the ~$100 on std. upgrade kits and the $130 (shipped) I got the model itself for. In the end, I think this will be nearly $500 when all the electronics and minutia is added into the mix. 

There's a youtuber that put a sound module in his. Really brilliant stuff is out there for this kit. Others have RC'd this very kit and that is a mod I will strongly consider as well. I'd really like to go to town on this when I do start it. And knowing the full scope of my goals first is the most fundamental requirement before even something as fundamental as the glue!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Model Man said:


> From the mild research I've done to date, there are two or three separate photo-etch packages that are essential. One or two available from white ensign and the other from... Thomas Models??? (Thomas something I think.) It's been a little while since I glanced at that stuff.


Tom's Modelworks. They make PE for naval kits. Order quickly is my suggestion.

Thomas Models is science fiction. Sure, he does a PE set for the 1/350 Enterprise, but he means the SPACE SHIP. You may end up using his set as well, if that was you with the OOP video of the 1701-A. He sells under the name PNT Models.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Tamiya kit really isnt very accurate considering 1) its tamiya and their kits are usually pretty nice and 2) the price. Even the Air wing is weird... planes that wouldn't normally serve together like Phantoms and Tomcats.

The Squadron/Detail in Scale book on the E is a MUST if you want to correct the Tamiya kit. It also, IIRC covers the accessory sets. There are several out there. I think Gold Medal Models has some, as well as Tom's (sadly Tom just died this last week). The Arii kit which is a bit smaller is actually better and they offer two versions of the ship.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, Tom's Models. Being a Tom myself, this can get confusing. It's always sad to hear one of ours has gone to the great kit builder in the sky. Unless someone picks up his legacy, then it looks like I will be out of luck on that front as I could not be in a bigger financial crisis for the next couple weeks than I am.

No, from everything I read about the Tamiya kit, it is not accurate and requires a lot of work. The two selling points for me were that it requires a lot of work and will push my skills and improve them (theoretically) and it is to scale with my 1701 Refit and one of my Godzilla kits and to scale with an eventual Edmund Fitzgerald that I'd really like to get. Most of the other cvn-65's are 1/400 or 1/700. While they may be more accurate, this is the size I wanted. 

So for a list of parts and reference material so far we have listed:

PE from White Ensign, Tom's Modelworks and GMM. 

For spare plastic Trumpeter and Tamiya for more planes and possibly 1/350 crew.

Books we have Bert Kinzey'sThe USS Enterprise in Detail and Scale (apparently not available from Squadron as of last night when I checked)
and... hmmm.... I thought someone here listed a second book as well.

For ref sites, in addition to steelnavy.com I will also add in carrierbuilders.net


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I shall build mone some day. Some day.

I got a mess of Trumpeter's 1/350 Navy jets to use on her. But I need to do some research first and figure out what time period to portray, which jets were used then, and what squadrons to make decals for.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got one coming and I am going to make it RC....its going to be a great spring. All hands on deck!
:thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I am researching the build.
First thing I needed to learn was how to make the stuffing boxes.

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_3149398/tm.htm

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_4691539/anchors_4691539/mpage_1/key_stuffing%2Cbox/anchor/tm.htm


----------



## cunumdrum (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Tamiya big E*

It is a nice kit but is flawed and basic in many areas.For photoetch you can search for white ensign models in the Uk and Gold medal models in the States, both companies make really nice sets for this kit.Replace the aircraft with Trumpeter 1/350 scale aircraft. They come in six aircraft of one type in a box.
The Otaki 1/400 scale Big E is considered the most accurate and detailed kit on the market.
Good luck with your build!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Model Man,

I'm looking forward to this build and your description or should I say story of how you're going to do it.

I've enjoyed all of your other "articles". You have a great way of presenting your thoughts and talent.

Keep it up.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Like Model Man, I am going to make a opening of the box for the member that sold me mine and everyone else too.
I hope to see mine in drydock next week.
:hat:

I am going to look forward to Modelmans build too, I also like his threads.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

John P said:


> I shall build mone some day. Some day.
> 
> I got a mess of Trumpeter's 1/350 Navy jets to use on her. But I need to do some research first and figure out what time period to portray, which jets were used then, and what squadrons to make decals for.


Like JP, at least half of this build is all in the research and there's little point to starting the glue w/o hitting the books first. too many people have done thi smodel right to go about it sloppily -for my tastes anyway...




junglelord said:


> I got one coming and I am going to make it RC....its going to be a great spring. All hands on deck!
> :thumbsup:


That is also my desire for this, even if I never put it in water.




junglelord said:


> I am researching the build.
> First thing I needed to learn was how to make the stuffing boxes.


Your build will be part of my research. There are a few vids by a few youttubers that have done this, but it's only a few and they stopped posting 1+yrs ago early on in the build and w/ little explanation. One of my faves put a sound chip inside. That was pretty good. At some point I will dig those vids up and post them here...




cunumdrum said:


> It is a nice kit but is flawed and basic in many areas.For photoetch you can search for white ensign models in the Uk and Gold medal models in the States, both companies make really nice sets for this kit.Replace the aircraft with Trumpeter 1/350 scale aircraft. They come in six aircraft of one type in a box.
> The Otaki 1/400 scale Big E is considered the most accurate and detailed kit on the market.
> Good luck with your build!


Thanks and yes, it is flawed. THe model was about $120 for me and there is about $200 in parts to get, inc. research materials. $ Cha-ching $



wander1107 said:


> Model Man,
> 
> I'm looking forward to this build and your description or should I say story of how you're going to do it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I had wanted to get to it this summer, but the J2 jumping ot the head of the line has changed my schedule for the entire year. I would now like to get to scratching the maintenance deck by xmas 2010.



junglelord said:


> Like Model Man, I am going to make a opening of the box for the member that sold me mine and everyone else too.
> I hope to see mine in drydock next week.
> :hat:
> 
> I am going to look forward to Modelmans build too, I also like his threads.


ANd thanks again, I'll be watching your build. Steel Navy has a number of good builds as a place to begin research. Some are light on the details, some are heavy, all have lots of good pics.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Model Man and thanks for making me a youtube friend.
I doubt I can add anything new, but I can show how I learned from others.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see the build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Roguepink said:


> Tom's Modelworks. They make PE for naval kits. Order quickly is my suggestion.
> 
> Thomas Models is science fiction. Sure, he does a PE set for the 1/350 Enterprise, but he means the SPACE SHIP. You may end up using his set as well, if that was you with the OOP video of the 1701-A. He sells under the name PNT Models.


I prefer the photo-etched & Decals from Gold Medal Models for this kit.

http://www.goldmm.com/


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Its in dry dock, the Big E, video to follow!
Thanks so much Guy!
:thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I found this, and I am inspired, to build my own next time at this scale.


> ScottOram
> 
> So what defines Large Scale? Some say 1/96, 1/72, and 1/48. Well I have a 1/144 Carrier, she is significantly larger than the nect scale 1/350, Measuring in at 8 feet lin, 2 feet wide, and 2 feet from Keel to Mast. I woudl have to say she is large scale..


I am getting a lot good advice from this thread
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?p=14395794#post14395794


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got it figured out!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I did a ballast test with the Seaview module.
Its nice and level and very little depth.




I then went to put on the flight deck, but that was top heavy.
I took it off and got the scale.
14.85oz = 421gr was the weight of the flightdeck.

So that is the minimum ballast I need to counteract the flightdeck.
With a weight of 1lb 5.3oz for the module and 14.85oz for the flightdeck
2lb 4oz approx total ballast...minimum
I will check that out and see how deep it sits with another video.
Thats tomorrow, same Bat time, same Bat Channel.
opcorn:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Man, That thing takes up a lot of room in that bathtub!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Its a beautiful build, a really great model.
No room for anyone in the tub but but the Big E!
I had just enough length for a ballast test. 
:thumbsup:

I am going to get my stuffing tubes built this week.
My first time but I got it figured out, it seems simple enough.
I will give pics and video as I progress.
Cheers
:wave:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well getting the brass tubing for the stuffing tubes has been a real pain.
:freak:

I am still trying to get the simple K&S brass stock from a Hobby Shop.

I glued the front of the hull to the main portion, used some bondo to fill the slight seam. Worked like a charm.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Went to Ottawa, they had a fresh supply of K&S Brass
:thumbsup:

I got everything I need.
Now on to building the stuffing tubes.
Happy Day!
:hat:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

My stuffing tubes and drive shaft...all set to assemble.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Model Man said:


> Hey folks,
> Every few months I like to open the box and drool over all the parts.



Yep, fondling sprue is a favorite activity of mine as well. I went through my plastic tub full of 1/48 planes the other day. It does serve to inspire! However, it is sad to discover a kit that was nice at the time but has been superceded by a better, newer kit. Oh well, I can always use another airbrush test paint horse...


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

A nice video of a completed unit with a keel weight





http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1217078&page=2


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Take your prop shaft to the hardware store.
Ask to see the K&S brass tubing.

Put the first tube that fits, over your propeller shaft.
Put the second tube that fits over the first tube, and the propeller shaft.
Put the third tube that gits over all second tube and over all three.

Buy a tubing cutter
You will need solder and a soldering iron also.

When you get home, take the three tubes off the shaft.

From the smallest tube cut two 1/8th inch long pieces off.
Clean the inside edge out with an X-acto knife till the two pieces slide smoothly over the propeller shaft.

Cut two 1/4 inch pieces off the next larger tube.
Again clean the inside edgest so that the little 1/8th inch long pieces of the smallest tube will slide in.

Cut the third and largest tube to a length that will run from the motor, out through the hull and to the propeller. This should somewhat shorter than your propeller shaft.

Solder the two small pieces of tube flush with the end of the largest tube. 
When finished, that tube will then have a small bearing at each end, for minimum friction, and can hold grease inside to keep water from getting into the boat.


----------

